# People who run trading seminars/classes question



## Fool (15 January 2008)

People who run trading seminars/classes/courses do they need to be registered and have an Australian Financial Services License??


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2008)

No
Unless they are giving specific trading buy and sell advice.
General education no.


----------



## Fool (16 January 2008)

thanks tech/a


----------



## howardbandy (17 January 2008)

Greetings --

The same is true in the US.  I was once licensed, but have let it lapse.  I will be giving a two-day workshop in Las Vegas next month that will focus on the design, testing, and validation of trading systems.  Since the workshop is an educational workshop -- techniques to build your own trading system -- rather than a workshop where I sell trading systems, no license or registration is required.

Thanks,
Howard


----------

